# Rod and line for Cedros 10s



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Well I finally have a Cedros 10s coming my way used. It has 80lb power pro on it now that's gonna have to come off after a test run during snapper season coming up. 

It's gonna be used for Texas tuna and AJ's mostly. 

I'm thinking about putting 65lb on it. Should I go hollow or solid. Was thinking 60 hollow jerry brown but not so sure that I want to have to deal with hollow. So what's yall's thoughts brand and solid or hollow? 
Maybe 65lb Izorline spectra solid. Need something strong and small diameter to keep my line capacity up close to 400 yards. 

I also need a rod for it I was thinking about the pinnacle marine spiral wrap. 

Or maybe a OTI what's yall's oppinons on rods? Really would like to keep it under $300 if not less. 



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a pinnacle spiral wrapped rod with detachable reel seat with a talica 20. Haven't used the rod yet, but a sweet rod for sure with tremendous power. And under $200


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

My AJ rig is setup with 80lb solid. I wouldn't waste your money on hollow for jigging. Knot less connections are more important when casting poppers. 

For AJs on rigs, I like a 400-500g rod because you have to be able to quickly turn their heads and then keep them turned. Plus the style of jigs I use for AJs don't require a lot of flutter. 

Let me know if I can help with anything


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks I'll keep you in mind I may end up getting a blank from you and building a rod. That's always my preferred method but sometimes it's s just cheaper to buy a turnkey rod unless I want something special. 

As for line I'm thinking it may be easier for me to go solid especially being I'm very proficient and confident with a uni to uni. 

Will be 65lb for sure to keep it up around 400 yards I'm thinking 80lb at around 300-350 yards will put me short on line. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------

